# Controlled hunts for 2022



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I see the applications are out for this year's controlled hunts. I see that once again, there are no hunts scheduled for Plumbrook. Does anyone know why this is. Someone must be shooting them in there. It was already way to populated with deer.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Ohio Outdoor paper had story about this saying no hunt at Plumbrook this year, covid bs if I recall and they are using sharpshooters to control herd. Another excuse to keep citizens from having a chance at a deer.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

It's all POLITICS!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

The way they do the drawings for the controlled hunts seems political too.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

🙄 here we go 😂


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I am pretty sure they are fixed.Years ago my hunting buddies and I always put in for Ravenna Arsenal.For about 5-6 years in a row the guy that duck hunted with us got in with his friend.He admitted to us smiling that you have to know the rite people


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sure that's possible. However I know I have hunted in plumbrook probably at least five times over the past 20 years and have also been at Ravenna at least that many times. I've also been picked for the mosquito muzzleloader hunt several times. I don't know anybody at any of those sites. Maybe I've just been extremely lucky. I don't know but I do enjoy hunting at those places when I have had the opportunity. I'm sure a few of those times that I've been there, I may have went as a friend of somebody else who got picked. I know there were several hunts at Ravenna that I went with my daughter who had gotten picked for the women's hunt. Back when my kids were youth, they almost got picked every year for the youth hunts at mosquito. I will say that I have not been picked for anything for at least the last 5 years I'm thinking. Even the women's hunt that my daughter used to get, she has not been picked for probably at least 5 years.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Somebody must know you. I got Ravenna once, Mosquito twice in over 35 years. My dad and uncle applied for Ravenna for over 30 years and never were picked. The system should bump anybody who got picked in the last two years. There are a lot of applicants and it would sure spread the permits around.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

New general doesn't like guns 😂


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The Ravenna hunt this year is only one day. That’s it, saw in the information about areas for controlled hunts. Even shows how many applied last year for the few openings, odds are against you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Am I missing something? I am not seeing any women's hunts at all?


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Am I missing something? I am not seeing any women's hunts at all?


I think you're right about that.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Didn't notice when I was in there, but thinking back I don't recall any women's hunts either.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Am I missing something? I am not seeing any women's hunts at all?


For that you have to go to the bar


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

0 FOR 6 this year. 2 small game and 4 deer !!!!!!!


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Same here


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Wife , son, nephew and I all struck out for Mosquito gun. Both my son and I got picked for Salt Fork Archery. They assign you a two week period to hunt. No weekends for the area and dates I got. Good thing I am retired. Not sure about the population down there now days. Guess I will do an early Sept. squirrel hunt and scout some as well.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

This drawing is surely as waste of money and time. 0 for 3 again, and again and again......


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Just heard that my buddy got a hunt at mosquito. Guess I'll be going in with him.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

0 for 21 for the hunts I entered myself and my son in . Good luck to those who drew hunts .


----------



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

No luck here


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

With so many applying they need to exclude those who won this year for 3 years to give others a chance.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

also one hunt until all that apply win one then all go back in. If they would just enforce the ORC allot of the bulk applications with no intension to use them would stop.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Son was 0-4...

1-6 for me...got a Mogadore Duck hunt

Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

I ended up applying for all of the controlled deer hunts that I was qualified for and ended up being successful in the Magee Marsh Archery Hunt in unit MM1. I have the unit from 12/4 - 12/17. I've been applying to these hunts for the last four years and this was the first time I was actually drawn. If you have any experience or advice, please feel free to share. Also, I know it's likely in the rules and regulations but if I end up shooting a buck in November does that mean I wouldn't be able to harvest another buck during this controlled hunt? I'm torn between holding off until Dec. because I'm hoping there will be some swamp donkeys running around in this unit. https://ohiodnr.gov/static/document.../2506-MAGEE_MARSH_OTTAWA_NWR_ARCHERY_DEER.pdf


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You are allowed one antlered deer per yr . Whether it is a controlled hunt or not . 

I wouldn't count on this being a slam dunk . Hunt as you normally would and if you get a opportunity at a good deer before that kill it. 

I wouldn't put my eggs in the controlled hunt basket .


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Put in for 24 and drew Mogadore and a pheasant hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

0 for 6


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

0 for10 for me but the misses pulled salt fork archery and the youth i take pulled mosquito for nov. 5th and the new mosquito mentor hunt on nov.13th . Pennsylvania elk is my last chance this year for a draw and would love even the cow tag but after 19-20 years of trying the misses or the kid will probably get that one too  !


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Outwest, is your archery draw for just 2 weeks? I've been drawn there a few times in the past and it used to be for the entire season. I got lucky enough to get a couple duck hunts and drawn for a blind at mosquito.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like the salt fork archery is just two weeks. I know two people that got it. Used to be for the season as I recall.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Fishballz said:


> Outwest, is your archery draw for just 2 weeks? I've been drawn there a few times in the past and it used to be for the entire season. I got lucky enough to get a couple duck hunts and drawn for a blind at mosquito.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Yes it is for 2 weeks and starts on a saturday and ends on a sunday but the way i read the rules its weekday only and you can only hunt one of 2 zones in the earlier hunts which we have .


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Never knew Salt Fork was a drawing. I used to like the early muzzleloader there.(That was drawing) Couple years ago I went down late October for two days to my old favorite spot with the bow. I thought it was open public hunting, nobody said anything, I did not shoot anything but I guess I was not supposed to be there ?????


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

There is public hunting at Salt fork. The draw is for areas that are off limits to hunting. I only hunted the rut really when I was drawn there but as I recall the third zone which opened late season included parts of the golf course. It was always used to be weekdays only. That really stinks it is just for 2 weeks now

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I believe just certain areas are for the drawing like around The lodges and stuff. I believe other parts are still public hunting. At least that's how it used to be. Haven't hunted there for a while now


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

wivywoo said:


> I believe just certain areas are for the drawing like around The lodges and stuff. I believe other parts are still public hunting. At least that's how it used to be. Haven't hunted there for a while now


You are correct. Most of the park is open. golf course side is by drawing.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks, good that I was not illegal. Hunted golf course during gun season in late 70's, no restrictions then.


----------

